# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم السبت 11رمضان  ...

## جارح مهموم

*صحيفة  المنبر اليوم السبت 11رمضان  الموافق 20\7\2013م 
*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*تعادل المريخ بهدف لكل في المباراة التي جمعته بالنسور في بطولة الدوري الرديف حيث تقدم النسور بالهدف الاول وعادل للمريخ عطا ليرتفع الفريقان بنقاطهما الى 4 نقاط في صدارة الدوري .
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*تعرض لاعب المريخ ابراهومة الى الاصابة في مباراة الفريق الرديف امام النسور وتم نقل اللاعب الى المستشفي للاطمئنان على سلامته
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*اكتفي المريخ مساء الجمعة بتمارين سباحه وتمارين صاله بفندق كورنثيا لازالة ارهاق مواجهة الخرطوم الوطني فى بطولة كاس السودان ,هذا وسيودي المريخ مرانه الرئيسي مساء اليوم السبت استعداد لمواجهة الرومان مدني فى ربع نهائي كاس السودان والمقرر قيامها مساء بعد غد الاثنين باستاد المريخ .
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*مجموعة التطوير تكسب اصوات اتحاد الخرطوم :

انتهي قبل قليل اجتماع اتحاد الخرطوم وقرر بالاجماع التصويت لمجموعة التطوير في انتخابات اتحاد الكرة المقرر لها في الثامن والعشرين من الشهر الجاري
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*أعلنت مجموعة كمال حامد شدّاد رسميا عن قائمة أسماء الضباط الذين يخوضون معه إنتخابات اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني يوم 27 يوليو الجاري.

 جاء ذلك في مؤتمر صحفي عقدته المجموعة المؤيدة بمنزل أحد المرشحين في قائمته وهو محمد جعفر قُريش، وقد جاءت قائمة مجموعة كالأتي:
 كمال حامد شداد لمنصب الرئيس، أمين الجابري نائبا للرئيس، محمد جعفر قريش أمينا عاما، زكريا شمس الدين أمينا للصندوق.

 بينما سوف تقوم المجموعة الحالية بقيادة الدكتور معتصم جعفر بإعلان قائمتها الرسمية يوم الأحد.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*الخرطوم يكسب الفرسان في الدوري الرديف :
حقق الخرطوم الوطني اول فوز له في بطولة الدوري الرديف لمرحلة المربع الذهبي بهدفين مقابل هدف ليضع ثلاث نقاط غالية في رصيده
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*مؤتمر صحفي اليوم إيذاناً بإنطلاقة بطولة النيل الكبري :

بمشاركة أندية دول إثيوبيا ومصر والسودان ...

تنظم شركة سوداني للاتصالات واللجنة المنظمة لبطولة النيل الكبرى للأندية مؤتمرا صحفيا في الخامسة والنصف من مساء أمس  بفندق كورال بالخرطوم وذلك لعكس اخر الاستعدادات والترتيبات التي تمت في انتظار انطلاقة البطولة في العاشرة والنصف من مساء يوم غد الأحد باستاد الخرطوم، وسيتم من خلال المؤتمر عرض رؤية شركة سوداني للاتصالات الراعي الرسمي للبطولة وسيتحدث خلال المؤتمر مندوب الشركة عن اهداف البطولة والدوافع التي جعلت عملاق الاتصالات الأفريقي يقوم برعايتها، كما ستشرح اللجنة المنظمة للبطولة وفريق الخرطوم المستضيف البرنامج والطموحات من اجل أن نرى بطولة كبيرة في التنظيم ومستوى الفرق في الملعب، وسيحضر المؤتمر ممثلو أجهزة الإعلام واتحاد الكرة والفرق المشاركة.
 يذكر أن رعاية شركة سوداني للبطولة تأتي مواصلة لدور الشركة الرائد في دعم الرياضة وسبل تطويرها في البلاد، وكانت شركة سوداني قد رعت الكثير من الأحداث والفعاليات الرياضية منذ نشأتها وحتى الآن وأخرها رعايتها لبطولة الدوري الممتاز لكرة القدم.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*العاجي اوليفية يشن هجوما عنيفا على الصحافة الرياضية :


 قال العاجي اوليفية صاحب الهدف الثاني في شباك الخرطوم الوطني انه سعيد بتسجيل اول اهدافه على المستوى الرسمي مع المريخ و قال انه حضر الى السودان من اجل تقديم افضل ما عنده , وشن هجوما عنيفا على الصحافة الرياضية و طالبها بالكف عن النقد غير الموضوعي الذى تنتهجه في تحليلاتها وكذلك المقارنات التي تعقد بينه ولاعبين سابقين بالمريخ مبينا انه ليس من المنطق عقد مقارنة بين لاعب حديث وآخر كان بالكشف مؤكدا ان الظروف تحتلف من وقت الى اخر وعلى الاعلام التحدث عن اللاعب فقط دون خوض فى مقارنات فى غير مكانها واذا ما ارادات الصحافة ان تنتقد اوليفيه فلعيها ان تنتقده فى ادائه فقط دون التعرض الى اشياء اخرى ليس فيها فائدة لكرة القدم ولا للمشجع او نادي المريخ مؤكدا احترامه لجماهير المريخ التى ساندته ووعدها بتقديم افضل ما عنده .
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*وصف السوداني محسن سيد, المدير الفني لفريق مريخ الفاشر مباراتي فريقه هلال كادقلي الأسبوع القادم ضمن مباريات دور الثمانية ببطولة كأس السودان بأنها قمة لأقليم غرب السودان, وأكد في تصريحه ل"" نهار اليوم, أنه يريد التقدم لمرحلة جديدة بالبطولة.   ويلتقي الفريقان في المباراة الأولى يوم الإثنين القادم 22 يوليو في المباراة الأولى بينهما بمدينة كادقلي, ويلعبان الرد بمدينة الفاشر أقصى غرب السودان يوم 27 يوليو.   وقال مدرب مريخ الفاشر:" مواجهتينا مع هلال كادقلي ستكونان قمة لكل أقليم غرب السودان, وأتوقع أن تشهدا تنافسية حقيقية, وهلال كادقلي طموح مثلنا ويحتل مركز متقدما في الدوري الممتاز حتى الآن, وهذا ما يجعل المباراتين صعبتين للطرفين, ومع ذلك نحن نريد أن نتقدم خطوة جديدة بالبطولة".
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*رفض المدير الفني لفريق الإتحاد, تقليل فرص فريقه وتنافسه في بطولة كأس السودان في مواجهة فريق المريخ بدور الثمانية , وشدد ياسر حداثة على أن فريقه يهدف للوصول حتى المباراة النهائية.

 وكان الإتحاد قد تأهل لمواجهة المريخ بعد أقصاءه لفريق الفجر من مدينة الأُبَيِّض, وسيستضيف المريخ في المباراة الأولى بينهما بمدينة ود مدني يوم الإثنين القادم بمدينة ود مدني.


 وقال حداثة في تصريحه الحصري ل"":" مباراتنا ضد المريخ عادية, وكل فريق في حالة إستعداد لها, ونحن لدينا برنامج ننفذ فيه أصلا قبل قرعة كأس السودان التي أقوعتنا في مواجهة المريخ, حيث نشارك في دورة  كأس محلية بمدينة ود مدني سوف نلعب مساء اليوم مباراة ضد فريق النيل مدني ضمن مباريات هذه الدورة ".


 وختم المدرب الشاب:" أنا لا أقبل أي تقليل لفرص فريقي في مواجهة المريخ ببطولة كأس السودان, ففريقي دخل البطولة لينافس عليها, وسيكون هدفي اللعب حتى المباراة النهائية".
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*أكد المدير الفني لفريق الميخ السوداني محمد عثمان الكوكي إستحقاق فريقه للفوز على الخرطوم بنتيجة 2-1 في مباراة جرت في وقت متأخر من مساء الخميس ضمن منافسات الكأس, مما ضمن لفريقه التأهل لدور الثمانية من البطولة, مشددا في تصريحاته ل"كوورة " عقب المباراة, على إحترامه لفريق الإتحاد الذي سيلاقيه الأسبوع القادم, في وقت قال فيه التونسي السليمي المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطني أن فريقه كان بإمكانه حسم المباراة في الشوط الأول, وأن شدة الرياح اثرت في آداء فريقه  
 وقال الكوكي:" لقد أدينا مباراة ممتازة في شوطيها الإثنين ضد الخرطوم, وهو فريق محترم أجاد لاعبين الوقوف الجيد في الملعب, ومع  ذك كانت سيطرتنا كاملة للشوطين, وربما أثرت شدة الرياح علينا في الشوط الأول, ولكن إنتصارنا كان مستحقا, حيث فرضنا أسلوب لعبنا في المباراة , وجربنا أكثر من حل عبر الأطراف, ومن العمق والتسديد, وتمكنا من تسجيل هدفين, وكان يمكننا أن نسجل أكثر".

 وأضاف الكوكي:"الذي أغضبني قليلا, أنه حدث تراخ في الآداء بعد إحرازنا للهدف الثاني, لا أريد أن أصفه بالإستهتار, لأنني أراه تراخ ذهني, وعموما راض عن الآداء والنتيجة".

 وحول مواجهة الإتحاد مدني في دور الثمانية 22 يوليو الجاري قال  الكوكي:" سوف نواصل الآداء على نفس النسق, وفريقي الآن مردوده تصاعدي, وسوف نعمل على كسب المباراة بنتيجة تكون مطمئنة لمباراة الرد, والإتحاد فريق محترم جدا, والذي لا يعرفه الناس أن فرق الدوري الممتاز تحسنت كثيرا ولم يعد هناك فريق ضعيف, أن يجب أن نحترم كل تلك الفرق كما فعلنا ضد الخرطوم الوطني,ونحن علينا أن نفرض أسلوب لعبنا لنفوز".

 أما المدير الفني لفريق الخرطوم الوطني , لطفي السليمي التونسي فقد قال:" كانت مباراتنا الثانية مع المريخ نهائي كأس بمعنى الكلمة, فقد تميزت بالحماس الكبير, كان بإمكاننا أن نحسم المباراة في الشوط الأول, حيث سنحت لنا ثلاث فرص مضمونة جدا,حيث برز حارس المرمى الحضري بقوة خاصة في فرصة التوجولي ريمي في الدقائق, وصده لتلك الكرة التي برهنت على أنه حارس كبير, منحت فريقه دفعة معنوية كبيرة, كما كنا ممتازين في الكرات الثابتة,ولكننا لم نتوفق في إحراز هدف".

 وأضاف السليمي:" في الشوط الثاني إرتكبنا خطاء كلفنا هدفا, تسبب بإرتباك فريقي نوعا ما, كما تأثر فريقي بعامل إشتداد الرياح أيضا خاصة خط الدفاع, ولكن فريق المريخ سيطر على الكرة أكثر منا وتحكم في اللعب أكثر منا, ثم سجلنا هدفنا الوحيد وحاولنا بعده أن ننافس المريخ بقدر الإمكان, وفي النهاية برهنا أن فريق الخرطوم يسير في الطريق الصحيح , ومبروك للمريخ إنتصاره المستحق, وأتمنى أن تكون المنافسات دائما بهذا المستوى".
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*اكد عصام الدحيش مدرب الفريق الرديف بان لاعبي المريخ  قدموا مباراة كبيرة امام النسور وان نتيجة التعادل ظالمه للمريخ  الذى كان يستحق الفوز ولاشي غير ذلك , واكد الدحيش بانه لايريد ان  يعلق فقدان نقطتين لظروف التحكيم فى المباراة ولكن الجميع شاهد ما حدث , واشار الى الفريق فقد مجهود الثنائي حسن سليما للايقاف وابراهيم محجوب الذى اصيب فى الشوط الاول للمباراة .
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*احمد عبدالله: المريخ ليس بالفريق الذي يمكنه ان يفوز علينا بالسباعية :

انتقد الكابتن احمد عبد الله مدرب الخرطوم الوطني السابق خسارة الخرطوم بالسباعية من المريخ في عهده وقال ان المريخ ليس بمكانه الفوز علينا بهذه النتيجة ولكن هناك مؤامرة عجلت برحيلي وجعلت الوطني يخسر من المريخ بسباعية وهو انتصار مشكوك فيه وقال احمد عبد الله انه بتاريخه الطويل وجد شباك فريقه تتعرض للاهتزاز سبع مرات من المريخ وقال ان المريخ حينها لم يكن بالفريق الافضل في الساحة حتى يهزمنا بهذه التيجة ولكنا نقول قدر الله ما شاء فعل وان ما حدث ليس له علاقة بكرة القدم و قال احمد عبد الله الذي كان يتحدث لبستان الرياضية انه حقق الفوز على المريخ ابان اشرافه على فريق الزهرة وكذلك فاز على الهلال .
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*المريخ يودي تدريبات سباحه و صاله ومساج :

ادي فريق الكرة الاول بنادي المريخ مساء الجمعة تمارين سباحه وتمارين صاله بفندق كورنثيا  عقب خوض الفريق مباراة الاياب امام الخرطوم الوطني مساء الخميس فى بطولة كاس السودان ,  وسوف يودي الفريق تدريبات الكرة مساء السبت فى اطار الاعداد لمباراة الاتحاد مدني فى ربع نهائي كاس السودان والمقرر قيامها مساء الاثنين باستاد المريخ .
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*قال الأستاذ فؤاد نقة نائب نادي الخرطوم الوطني ان بطولة النيل الدولية التي سينظمها النادي خلال الأيام المقبلة لها عدة فوائد ستنعكس علي السودان وعلي نادي الخرطوم الوطني ، مبينا انها ستسهم في اعداد الفريق بصورة جيدة للاستحقاقات التي تنتظره في النصف الثاني للدوري الممتاز ، خاصة وانها تضم اندية من العيار الثقيل ، وأضاف : البن الأثيوبي ، والهلال ، والمقاصة من افضل الاندية في القارة الافريقية ، وستفيد الخرطوم كثيرا من الناحية الفنية ، وستعطي البطولة بعدا فنيا ، واردف قائلا : نجاح البطولة مسألة وقت ليس الا خاصة وان الترتيبات اكتملت من كافة النواحي التنظيمية ، من قبل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ، ومجلس ادارة نادي الخرطوم الوطني ، وشركة سوداني الراعية للبطولة .
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*ابان عضو مجلس ادارة نادي الخرطوم الوطنى الفريق محمد عباس حمودى ان مجلس ادارة الفريق عاهد نفسه علي اخراج بطولة النيل التي ينظمها بالصورة التي تشرف السودان وترفع من شانه علي المستوي الرياضي والكروي في القارة الافريقية ، وأضاف : قيام بطولة النيل في هذا التوقيت وبمشاركة عدد من الاندية الكبيرة يؤكد علي قدرة الكوادر الادارية السودانية علي تنظيم اكبر البطولات متي ما أرداوا ، وناشد جماهير الكرة السودانية بمختلف انتماءاتها الحرص علي متابعة مباريات الدورة لانجاحها في الجانب الجماهيري .
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*نفت إتحادات الدلنج والنهود وبابنوسة وكادوقلي وأم روابة وأبو زبد والفاشر ونيالا والضعين التابعة لكتلتى إتحادات كردفان الكبري ودارفور ما ورد بشأنها في بعض وسائل الإعلام بخصوص إنتخابات الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم ومساندتها لمجمعة الدكتور كمال شداد في إنتخابات الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم وقالت بأن ماورد في هذا الأمر محض إفتراء وكذب وأن وجهة النظر الخاصة بمساندة مجموعة الدكتور كمال شداد هي فقط وجهة نظر الإتحاد المحلى لكرة القدم بالأبيض الذي أصدر قراره من داخل مجلسه وهو أمر يخصه هو فقط وليست وجهة نظر كتلة الغرب التى تضم إتحادات كردفان ودارفور مجتمعة ولكن نشر الخبر بإعتباره يخص الكتلة وبموافقة جميع إتحاداتها أمر غريب وليس صحيحاً وأهدافه ومقاصده معروفة لا تنطلي على أحد.
 وأكدت كتلة الغرب التى تضم إتحادات كردفان ودارفور بأنها ستعقد إجتماعاً صباح السبت لمناقشة أعمال الجمعية العمومية وإنتخابات الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم وتحديد موقفها من الإنتخابات ودعمها لأي من المجموعتين المترشحتين لإنتخابات العام.
 وقال الأستاذ حاتم ميرغنى عبد الرحمن سكرتير إتحاد أم روابة المقرر العام لكتلة الغرب أن الكتلة تضم إتحادات كردفان الكبري ودارفور وأنهم لم يعقدوا إجتماعاً حتى الآن لتحديد موقفهم من إنتخابات الإتحاد العام وأن ماورد في وسائل الإعلام بمساندة الكتلة لمجموعة الدكتور كمال شداد ليس صحيحاً وهي أخبار يروج لها أصحاب أجندة وأهداف إنتخابية لهم مصلحة في ذلك وأننا ككتلة سنجتمع اليوم ونعلن موقفنا بشكل واضح مشيراً إلي أن كتلة الغرب تضم إتحادات واعية وكفاءات إدارية وقيادات مستنيرة تعرف تماماً كيف تتعامل مع مثل هذه المواقف وتدرك جيداً مع من تكون مصلحة الكرة السودانية ومصلحة الكتلة وأن قراراتها لا تتخذ في وسائل الإعلام دون إجتماعات ولا يمثلها إتحاد أو إثنين وإنما هى كتلة متماسكة وتعمل بمؤسسية بما يحقق مصالحها داعياً وسائل الإعلام لتحري المصداقية والرجوع لأصحاب الشأن للإستوثاق منهم قبل نشر أية معلومات تتعلق بالكتلة وموقفها من إنتخابات الإتحاد العام وشدد حاتم على أنه لايحق لأية جهة بالحديث عن موقف كتلة الغرب قبيل إجتماع اليوم وأن للكتلة رئيس ونائب رئيس ومقرر عام يمكن الرجوع إليهم فيما يخصها.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*أكد الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم أنهم ماضون في تنفيذ مشروعهم الذي يهدف إلى نهضة الكرة السودانية والدفع بمسيرتها إلى الأمام في كافة الأصعدة حال إنتخابهم لدورة جديدة مشيراً إلى أنهم عملوا الكثير وأوجدوا الكرة السودانية في كافة المحافل الإفريقية والعربية خلال دورتهم التي تنتهي في السادس والعشرين من يوليو الحالي وقال سر الختم في حديث لبرنامج عالم الرياضة التلفزيوني أمس إن ترشحه لدورة جديدة جاء بناءً على طلب قواعده التي إنتخبته ومجموعته للترشيح من جديد لإستكمال ما بدأوه من مشاريع عملية هدفها الأساسي وشعارها على الدوام التطوير لافتاً إلى أن مجلس إدارة الاتحاد أنجز الكثير من المشاريع وفي مختلف المجالات خلال دورته المنتهية وقال إن مشاركة المنتخب الوطني في نهائيات غينيا والجابون وبلوغه دور الثمانية والذي كانت آخر مشاركة للسودان في البطولة في العام 1970 يؤكد مدى الإهتمام الذي يجده صقور الجديان من الإتحاد وقال إن سبعة أندية سودانية شاركت في العام الحالي في البطولات الأفريقية حيث شارك الهلال والمريخ في دوري أبطال أفريقيا وأهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطنى في الكونفدرالية فيما شارك هلال كادوقلي وأهلي شندي ومريخ الفاشر في بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا (سيكافا) وقد حصل الأخير على المركز الثالث في البطولة.  ورفض معتصم جعفر تحميل مجلس إدارة الإتحاد خسارة السودان لنقاط مباراة زامبيا الشهيرة بسبب مشاركة  سيف مساوي الموقوف وقال إن الإتحاد الأفريقي لم يخطرهم بإيقاف اللاعب وهو مالزم بذلك وجرت العادة عليه مشيراً إلى أن الخطأ كان مشتركاً ومعلوم أن في مثل هذه البطولات يقوم الإتحاد المنظم بإخطار الإتحاد الوطني بموقف لاعبيه بصورة للمنتخبين المتباريين ومراقب المباراة وطاقم التحكيم إلا أن ذلك لم يحدث بل إستفسرنا مراقب المباراة عن وضعية اللاعب سيف مساوى وأكد لنا بأنه لم يتلقي ما يفيد بإيقاف اللاعب.  وأعلن معتصم قبوله نتيجة الانتخابات أي كانت على اعتبار أن الديمقراطية يجب أن تُمارس قولاً وفعلاً قدمنا الكثير أوضح الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام أن مجموعته لم تطرح برنامجاً محدداً عندما ترشحت لإدارة الإتحاد في دورتها المنتهية وقال إنهم شرعوا فوراً ومنذ إعلان فوزهم في وضع خارطة طريق للعمل وقد إرتكزت على ثلاثة محاور رئيسية على رأسها إحداث ثورة في مجال القوانين والتشريعات بما يتوافق مع نظام الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) إلى جانب إزالة الإحتقان في الوسط الرياضي وإيجاد أرضية لتواجد المنتخب الوطني في كل المسابقات وتأهيله وإعداده للتقدم خلال مشواره وأكد أنهم نجحوا  في ذلك. إجتماعات المجلس تنفي عدم تواجدنا  ونفي معتصم جعفر عدم تواجدهم وتفرغهم لتصريف شئون الإتحاد وقال هذا الحديث غير صحيح وأن مجلس الإدارة أكثر من 16 مرة بدلاً عن 12 مرة كما ينص النظام الأساسي وناقش العديد من الأفكار والرؤى التي تصب في مصلحة الكرة وتطويرها وتابع معتصم جعفر حديثه: أجزنا عبر الجمعية العمومية العديد من القرارات التي كان الهدف من ورائها تطوير الكرة السودانية. عودة المنتخب للنهائيات  وأوضح معتصم جعفر أن المنتخب الوطني عاد من جديد إلى النهائيات الإفريقية وشارك في نهائيات غينيا والجابون وبلغ مرحلة دور الثمانية والتي لم يتأهل إليها صقور الجديان من العام 1970 وقد عدَ الإتحاد الأفريقي ذلك إنجازاً وقال إن مستوى الإحتقان في الوسط الرياضي قد إنخفض كثيراً وقلت المشاحنات ولفت في هذا الصدد إلى القرار الخاص بوضع حد لأزمة نادي توتي التي أخذت وقتاً طويلاً حيث قررت الجمعية العمومية إعادة توتي للمشاركة ضمن فرق الدرجة الثانية وقد أثلج هذا القرار صدور القائمين على أمر النادي وأهل توتي حيث وضع نهاية للأزمة. إعادة صياغة القوانين واللوائح  وعلى صعيد القوانين والنُظم أكد جعفر أن اتحاد سار بعيداً في هذا الاتجاه وأحدث ثورة في هذا المجال القوانين واللوائح بتعديلات جوهرية على النظام الأساسي والقواعد العامة ولائحة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة  وبتشريع لوائح خاصة بالمسابقات ولوائحها المالية التى تحدد حقوق الرعاية والبث التلفزيونى بما يحقق المصلحة العامة. المنتخب الوطني قال الدكتور معتصم جعفر إن إتحاده سخّر كل إمكانياته في سبيل الإهتمام بالمنتخب الوطني الذي يعتبر عنوان الوطن وسفيره الرسمي وحامل لواءه في المسابقات الخارجية مشيراً إلى أن لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية أنجزت الكثير في سبيل إعادة المنتخب وتأهيله للمشاركة في كل المناسبات وأضاف: المنتخب ظل يشكّل حضوراً دائماً في المسابقات الأفريقية وقد وصل إلى نهائيات غينيا والجابون وكان قريباً من بلوغ نهائيات جنوب أفريقيا الإستثنائية وقد أصبح الآن قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الوصول إلى نهائيات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية للمحليين الشان بجنوب أفريقيا العام المقبل.  وأشار معتصم جعفر إلى أن الاتحاد ظل يسخّر علاقاته من أجل توفير الدعم اللازم للمنتخب في ظل عدم توفر المال الكافي للاعداد وأبان جعفر أن المنتخب ينتظم حالياً في معسكر بالدوحة وقال إن توفر هذا المعسكر جاء من خلال إستغلال علاقات الإتحاد مع الإتحادات الأخرى وأفاد أن المنتخب سيعود للخرطوم للتأهب لمواجهة جولة الاياب امام نظيره البورندي يوم السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.. وأبان معتصم جعفر أن اتحاده أبلى بلاءً حسناً في الاهتمام بالمنتخب الذي يعتبر عنوان السودان ورأى أن هذا العمل يمثل أهمية كبيرة وصفحة مشرقة في صفحة دورة الاتحاد الحالي. سبعة أندية مثّلت السودان خارجياً هذا الموسم أوضح معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام أن الأندية السودانية ظلّت تحقق تقدماً ملحوظاً على مستوى المشاركة في البطولات الخارجية وقال إن السودان ظل موجوداً في المسابقتين الأفريقيتين دوري الأبطال والكونفدرالية على صعيد الأندية خلال دورة المجلس الحالي وحققت الأندية نتائج جيدة وكانت قريبة من الحصول على لقب البطولة الكونفدرالية في العام الماضي بوصول الهلال والمريخ إلى دور الأربعة من المسابقة بالاضافة إلى وصول أهلي شندي لدور الثمانية من المسابقة ذاتها في انجاز تاريخي ولفت جعفر إلى أن أربعة أندية مثّلت السودان في دوري الأبطال والكونفدرالية في هذا العام حيث شارك الهلال والمريخ في دوري الأبطال والخرطوم الوطني وأهلي شندي في الكونفدرالية وشاركت ثلاثة أندية في بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا التي نظمّها السودان مؤخراً بمدينتي الفاشر وكادوقلي حيث ظهرت أندية هلال كادوقلي ومريخ الفاشر وأهلي شندي في المسابقة ونال مريخ الفاشر مركز البرونزية في البطولة وقال معتصم إن تواجد الأندية في المسابقات الخارجية دليل على أنها تمضي في الطريق الصحيح. الديون تحاصر الاتحاد   أكد معتصم جعفر رئيس الإتحاد العام أنهم يعانون كثيراً في سبيل توفير المال لتسيير النشاط لجهة أن الموارد محدودة وقال: الاتحاد يعتمد على دعم الاتحاد الدولي فيفا ونصيبه من حقوق الرعاية والبث في مسابقاته والتسويق وأضاف: ما يحصل عليه الاتحاد لا يكفيه لتسيير النشاط الكروي وأوضح معتصم أن الاتحاد مُحاصر بالديون الآن وأفاد أنهم ظلوا يتحركون في كل الاتجاهات وتسخير علاقاتهم في سبيل توفير المعسكرات وميزانية الاعداد للمنتخب الوطني وأكد جعفر أن الاتحاد ومع ذلك ظل حريصاً على الوقوف مع أنديته ودعمها والدليل على ذلك زيادة نصيب الأندية من حقوق الرعاية حيث تحصل الأندية على 70% على حساب الاتحاد.. وتطرق معتصم جعفر إلى التعديلات التي أجراها اتحاده على القواعد العامة وقال إنها تهدف لاصلاح حال الكرة السودانية وجاء جاءت وِفق الحاجة وقال جعفر إن الاتحاد عقد أكثر 16 جلسة وناقش العديد من الآراء المهمة وخرج بقرارات هدفها تحقيق المصلحة العامة وبما يتوافق مع النُظم واللوائح.. وتحدث معتصم جعفر عن مسابقة دوري الرديف التي أعلن عن تنظيمها في هذا العام وانطلقت مبارياتها مؤخراً ووصلت إلى مراحلها الأخيرة حالياً وحققت نجاحاً لافتاً في المستويات والمنافسة الشرسة بين الأندية من أجل الحصول على لقبها. دورات تأهيلية قال معتصم جعفر إنهم سعوا إلى اقامة كورسات من أجل رفع قدرات المدرب السوداني وقال: كل المدربين الحاليين بما فيهم الذين يعملون خارج السودان حصلوا على الرخصة C بعد أن شاركوا في الدورات التي نظمّها الاتحاد تحت اشراف خبراء وبمتابعة واشراف من الاتحاد الأفريقي وأفاد جعفر أن المرحلة المقبلة هي مرحلة اكمال المشوار مشيراً إلى أنهم سيعززون مشاريعهم في حال منحتهم الجمعية العمومية الثقة لدورة جديدة.. وتحدث معتصم عن برج الاتحاد وقال إن الاتحاد عوّل على دعم الدولة وأضاف: لكننا مانزال في انتظار ذلك لأن ما نحصل عليه لا يوازي شيئاً أمام احتياجات المنتخب وأبان معتصم جعفر أن اتحاده ظل بلا موارد لكن الأمل يبقى معقوداً على مشروعي الصالة وبرج الاتحاد الذي هو الآن في مراحله الأولى حيث أمام الاتحاد عروض من عُدة شركات ومؤسسات عملاقة لتنفيذه لكن ذلك يحتاج لضمانات وقال إن نائب رئيس الجمهورية أولى هذا المشروع اهتمامه وأعلن دعمه وننتظر ساعة التنفيذ ولفت جعفر إلى أن هذا المشروع اذا اكتمل سيجني من خلاله الاتحاد العائد المادي المجزي الذي يساعده في تنفيذ مشاريعه المستقبلية. قانون الرياضة الجديد انتقد معتصم جعفر مشروع قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة لسنة 2013 وقال: به العديد من الثغرات والعيوب التي تتعارض مع نُظم ولوائح الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم وأوضح معتصم أنه وطالما أن الموضوع الآن في مرحلة المناقشة فإنه يمكن للقائمين عليه تدارك ذلك ومعالجة الثغرات الموجودة فيه وأبان جعفر أن الفيفا يشترط الاستقلالية الادارية والمالية ويرفض التدخل الحكومية وأبان أن القانون بحاجة إلى مراجعة في هذا الجانب وأفاد جعفر أنهم سيكتبون ملاحظاتهم حول القانون الجديد وسيخاطبون الجهة المختصة وأبان جعفر أنه وفي حال تم رفض اصلاح القانون وتركه في وضعه هذا دون وضع اعتبار لنُظم الفيفا فإن هذا سيدخل البلاد في أزمة. مجلس البرير قال معتصم جعفر إن السودان أكثر بلد يشهد صراعات في تفسير القوانين على مستوى العالم مشيراً إلى أن الخلافات دائماً يسودنا الطابع الشخصي وأفاد أنه وحسب رؤيته الشخصية فإنه يجب أن يجد مجلس الهلال فرصته كاملة طالما أنه جاء عن طريق الجمعية العمومية على أن تتم محاسبته بد نهاية دورته وفي حال حدوث خلل فإن القانون هو الذي يفصل بين الجميع. قضية مساوي   رفض رئيس الاتحاد العام تحميل مجلسه الاخفاق الذي حدث في قضية مساوي الشهيرة والتي أدت لخسارة السودان لثلاث نقاط عن طريق الفيفا وقال إن هذا الأمر عادي وقد سبق وأن تم اشراك علاء الدين جبريل وهو مع موقوف مع المنتخب عام 2005 وقد جاءت العقوبة بالغرامة لأن السودان فقد حظوظه في الاستمرار في المسابقة وقال جعفر إن وضع مساوي جاء بسبب مشاركة المنتخب في منافستين في وقت واحد مما أدى إلى اعتبار أن اللاعب غير موقوف وأكد أن الاتحاد الأفريقي مُلزم بمخاطبة الاتحاد السوداني والمنتخب الطرف الثاني فيب اللقاء والمراقب قبل موعد انطلاقتها بايقاف اللاعب وهذا مالم يحدث وأفاد جعفر أن الخطأ تقديري مشيراً إلى أنهم كان يمكن أن يذهبوا بالقضية بعيداً عبر المؤسسات العدلية وأبان جعفر أنهم لم يعاقبوا أحد جراء هذه الواقعة لأنهم وزنوا الأمور بميزان الايجابيات والسلبيات خصوصاً وأن لجنة المنتخبات قد عملت مجهوداً كبيراً في فترة الاتحاد الحالي ووفّرت جميع الامكانات المتاحة لاعداد المنتخب حتى يظهر بأفضل صورة في المنافسات التي شارك فيها مؤخراً. وقوفي ضد شداد تفرضه المرحلة تطرق معتصم جعفر بالحديث عن بيان الذي أصدره عام 2010 والذي أعلن خلاله عن رفضه الترشح ضد الدكتور كمال شداد في حال سمح له القانون وقتذاك وقبوله هذا الآمر الآن وقال: الموقف الآن يختلف حيث أنه يأتي مدفوعاً بمجموعته وقواعده التي تطالبه بضرورة الترشح واستكمال مسيرة التطوير وأبان جعفر أن الرأي ليس رأيه الآن وعددّ رئيس الاتحاد العام انجازات دورته والتي حصرها في مشاركة المنتخب والأندية خارجياً واصلاح الأسس والنُظم واللوائح والمكاسب التي حققها أعضاء الاتحاد بدخولهم المكاتب القيادية في الاتحاد الأفريقي وسيكافا والاتحاد العربي إلى جانب انشاء مسابقة للفرق السنية ونفى جعفر أن يكون تواجده ومجدي واسامة في المناسبات الأفريقية على حساب الاتحاد وقال إنهم يسافرون على نفقة المؤسسات المنظمة للمناسبة.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*يبدو ان الكسب الاداري الذي حققه الامين البرير رئيس نادي الهلال الحالي بايقاف قرار الوزير الولائي الطيب حسن بدوي الخاص بحل المجلس، لا يتعدى الكسب المؤقت، فالاستئناف الذي قدمه النادي وتنظره لجنة الاستئنافات الولائية التي يرأسها مولانا قرشي بين، فرغت من من اعداد حيثيات قرارها المتوقع صدوره بعد اجتماع الأحد، فالتسريبات التي حصل عليها موقع ( الكوتش ) من مصادر داخل اللجنة ومصادر داخل مجلس الهلال نفسه، تؤكد ان رفض الاستئناف هو القرار المعد صدوره وفقا للحيثيات التي اطلعت عليها لجنة الاستئنافات على مدار الثلاثة أيام الماضية، وسيكون القرار بمثابة تمريرة ذهبية للوزير الطيب حسن بدوي لاصدار قراره بتشكيل لجنة التسيير في غضون 48 ساعة على أكثر تقدير من صدور قرار رفض الاستئناف. وسيكون الوزير الطيب حسن بدوي هذه المرة في مأمن من الدخول في ثغرة قانونية تبيح للامين البرير فرصة الذهاب بالقضية لمرحلة أخرى من التقاضي، فقرار لجنة الاستئنافات يعتبر السقف الأخير للقضية ولا مجال بعده لتقديم شكوى لأي جهة ما، سواء محلية أو المحكمة الرياضية الدولية في سويسرا ( كاس )، فمثل هذه القضايا المرتبطة بوضعية الاندية لا تعنى بها المحكمة الرياضية، بل يتم حسمها وفقا للقوانين المحلية في كل بلد، حيث لا يلزم الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ( فيفا ) بوجود مجالس ادارات منتخبة في الاندية، عكس ما هو متبع بالنسبة للاتحادات الوطنية، ليصبح تعيين لجنة تسيير لنادي الهلال مسألة وقت فقط.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*اكد معتصم جعفر رئيس اتحاد الكرة ان ترشحه في الانتخابات القادمة امتثال لرغبة قواعدهم التي دعمتهم ووقفت معهم واضاف في حديثه لبرنامج عالم الرياضة:" اتحادنا احدث ثورة في المنتخب الوطني والدليل ما وصل اليه في بطولة الشان وامم افريقيا " وتابع:" عملنا على دعم الاندية من خلا التسويق والرعاية" وأقر جعفر بخطائهم في قضية مساوي وقال:" البعض صور الخطا بالهائل، ولكن ه ليس كذلك والخطا من الاتحاد الافريقي الذي من المفترض ان يعلمنا بموقف اللاعب" واوضح جعفر ان الحديث عن ان قادة الاتحاد العام يسافرون على حساب خزينة الاتحاد غير صحيح واضاف:" بل دفعنا من جيوبنا الخاصة لدعم اتحاد الكرة" واكد رئس الاتحاد السوداني انه سيحرص على تهنئة الفائز في الانتخابات وان الفيصل هو صندوق الاقتراع -
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*قضية مساويرفض رئيس الاتحاد العام تحميل مجلسه الاخفاق الذي حدث في قضية مساوي الشهيرة والتي أدت لخسارة السودان لثلاث نقاط عن طريق الفيفا وقال إن هذا الأمر عادي وقد سبق وأن تم اشراك علاء الدين جبريل وهو مع موقوف مع المنتخب عام 2005 وقد جاءت العقوبة بالغرامة لأن السودان فقد حظوظه في الاستمرار في المسابقة وقال جعفر إن وضع مساوي جاء بسبب مشاركة المنتخب في منافستين في وقت واحد مما أدى إلى اعتبار أن اللاعب غير موقوف وأكد أن الاتحاد الأفريقي مُلزم بمخاطبة الاتحاد السوداني والمنتخب الطرف الثاني فيب اللقاء والمراقب قبل موعد انطلاقتها بايقاف اللاعب وهذا مالم يحدث وأفاد جعفر أن الخطأ تقديري مشيراً إلى أنهم كان يمكن أن يذهبوا بالقضية بعيداً عبر المؤسسات العدلية وأبان جعفر أنهم لم يعاقبوا أحد جراء هذه الواقعة لأنهم وزنوا الأمور بميزان الايجابيات والسلبيات خصوصاً وأن لجنة المنتخبات قد عملت مجهوداً كبيراً في فترة الاتحاد الحالي ووفّرت جميع الامكانات المتاحة لاعداد المنتخب حتى يظهر بأفضل صورة في المنافسات التي شارك فيها مؤخراً.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*قد مجلس إدارة الإتحاد المحلى لكرة القدم بودمدنى إجتماعاً مهماً مساء أمس برئاسة الأستاذ طارق سيد أحمد رئيس مجلس إدارة الإتحاد وبحضور جميع الأعضاء وناقش الإجتماع الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم المنعقدة يوم السبت الموافق السابع والعشرين من يوليو الجاري بأكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم السودانية بالخرطوم (2). أولاً : قدم المجلس التهنئة لسكرتيره الأستاذ معتصم عبد السلام الذي نال ثقة الكلية الإنتخابية لولاية الجزيرة بفوزه بعضوية مجلس الإدارة لدورة ثانية كما قدم المجلس التهنئة للدكتور بكري أحمد على والأستاذ محمد سيد أحمد سر الختم الذين نالا ثقة كلية ولاية الجزيرة وفازا بعضوية مجلس الإدارة عن إتحادى المناقل والحصاحيصا وأشاد المجلس بالممارسة الديموقراطية التى تمت في إنتخابات الكلية. ثانياً : تطرق الإجتماع لموقف الإتحاد المحلى لكرة القدم بود مدنى من إنتخابات الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم بإعتبار أن إتحاد مدنى من الإتحادات الرائدة ولها كلمتها على مستوى السودان وولاية الجزيرة وله علاقات ممتدة مع الإتحادات المحلية المختلفة على مستوى السودان وله تنسيق معها بما يحقق مصلحة كرة القدم في السودان. ثالثاً : قرر مجلس الإدارة وبالإجماع مساندة ودعم ترشيح مجموعة الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم لإنتخابات الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم لقناعة المجلس بالعمل الكبير الذي قامت به هذه المجموعة في الدورة السابقة والمتمثل في إعادة صياغة القوانين (النظام الأساسي والقواعد العامة ولوائح المسابقات واللوائح المالية لحقوق الرعاية والبث) والعلاقات الخارجية عبر التواجد في لجان المؤسسات الدولية والقارية والإقليمية ورعاية المنتخبات الوطنية المختلفة وتأهيل الكوادر الفنية وتقديم برامج طموحة لتطوير الكرة السودانية. رابعاً : قرر المجلس إرسال وفد كبير من الإتحاد للخرطوم غداً السبت برئاسة طارق سيد أحمد رئيس الإتحاد وعضوية على حسن على أمين المال ويوسف الشيخ نائب السكرتير ومحمد ميرغنى عضو مجلس الإدارة وذلك لثنية ترشيح الدكتور معتصم جعفر لرئاسة الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم. خامساً : يدعو مجلس الإدارة جميع الإتحادات المحلية لدعم ترشيح مجموعة الدكتور معتصم جعفر لإنتخابات الإتحاد العام حتى تتمكن من مواصلة برنامجها من أجل بلوغ الأهداف المنشودة فالمجموعة وبما قامت به من عمل خلال الدورة المنصرمة تستحق تجديد الثقة فيها. والله ولى التوفيق طارق سيد أحمد رئيس الإتحاد المحلى لكرة القدم بودمدنى 19/ يوليو / 2013م
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*تعادل المريخ مع  النسور  بنتيجة 1-1 فى مباراة الجولة الثانية من نصف نهائي دوري الرديف والتى اقيمت مساء الجمعة فى استاد الخرطوم ، وسجل عطا هفد المريخ الاول وتعادل النسور فى الدقيقة الاخيرة من المباراة -
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*وقوفي ضد شداد تفرضه المرحلةتطرق معتصم جعفر بالحديث عن بيان الذي أصدره عام 2010 والذي أعلن خلاله عن رفضه الترشح ضد الدكتور كمال شداد في حال سمح له القانون وقتذاك وقبوله هذا الآمر الآن وقال: الموقف الآن يختلف حيث أنه يأتي مدفوعاً بمجموعته وقواعده التي تطالبه بضرورة الترشح واستكمال مسيرة التطوير وأبان جعفر أن الرأي ليس رأيه الآن وعددّ رئيس الاتحاد العام انجازات دورته والتي حصرها في مشاركة المنتخب والأندية خارجياً واصلاح الأسس والنُظم واللوائح والمكاسب التي حققها أعضاء الاتحاد بدخولهم المكاتب القيادية في الاتحاد الأفريقي وسيكافا والاتحاد العربي إلى جانب انشاء مسابقة للفرق السنية ونفى جعفر أن يكون تواجده ومجدي واسامة في المناسبات الأفريقية على حساب الاتحاد وقال إنهم يسافرون على نفقة المؤسسات المنظمة للمناسبة.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*جاهر قيادي في حزب المؤتمر الوطني بوجهة نظره في خطوة اعلان الدكتور كمال شداد ترشحه لرئاسة احاد الكرة، وكشف القيادي في جلسة رمضانية عن ندم بعض اعضاء الحزب الحاكم في محاربة الدكتور كمال شداد في الانتخابات الماضية، وحملوا مسئولية ما حدث للوزير المختص حاج ماجد سوار الذي ساند دكتور معتصم جعفر من زاوية انهاء اسطورة كمال شداد، ولكن ثبت للحزب الحاكم وفقا لتقارير عديدة، خطأ محاربة شداد، لا سيما والبديل معتصم جعفر المحسوب على الحزب لم يملأ فراغ شداد ولو بقدر معقول.
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مشكور جارح مهموم
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*تأكيدا للخبر الذي انفرد به موقع ( الكوتش ) قبل اسبوعين حول اسم الرئيس الجديد لنادي الهلال المتوقع تعيينه بقرار حكومي، فقد اتفقت دوائر حكومية في السلطة الرياضية بولاية الخرطوم على اسم محمد التجاني المرضي العضو المنتدب لشركة سكر كنانة ليكون الرئيس القادم للنادي، وبدأت بالفعل المشاورات معه لاختيار العناصر المراد تعيينها في لجنة التسيير أسوة بالصلاحيات التي منحت لرئيس المريخ المعين جمال الوالي عند تعيين لجنة التسيير لنادي المريخ.
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

مشكور جارح مهموم



تسلم الحبيب  أحمد
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*اهتمت صحيفة البيان التي تصدر من امارة دبي بدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة بانتخابات الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم التي ستقام خلال الايام القادمة لانتخاب مجلس ادارة جديد خلفا للحالي الذي يقوده الدكتور معتصم جعفر منذ ثلاثة سنوات. واشارت الصحيفة الى ان قادة الاتحاد الحاليفقدوا تعاطف الشارع الرياضي بسبب فقدان المنتخب الوطني لنقاط مباراته امام زامبيا في تصفيات افريقيا المؤهلة لمونديال البرازيل المقبل نتيجة خطأ اداري باشراك المدافع سيف الدين مساوي رغم ايقافه بالبطاقة الحمراء في اللقاء الذي انتهى بفوز صقور الجديان وقتها بهدفين نظيفين. واشار التقرير الذي نشرته الصحيفة بان قادة الاتحاد تفاجوا بالمنافسة التي وجدوا انفسهم امامها فجأة على الرغم من ثقة الفوز بالتزكية والتي كانت تسيطر عليهم حتى ظهر الجمعة الماضية والتي اعلن فيها شداد ترشحه رسميا لرئاسة الاتحاد ليجد بعدها مساندة قوية من الناخبين وبعض الاعلاميين الشيء الذي اشعل الانتخابات قبل ايام قلائل من موعدها. واعتبرت التقرير ان دخول شداد اشتعل الانتخبات وقالت : أشعل كمال حامد شداد رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السابق،انتخابات الاتحاد باعلانه الترشح لمنصب الرئاسة دون الاعلان عن القائمة التي ستضمها مجموعته. وحول شداد باعلان ترشحه حالة الهدوء التي كانت تسبق عاصفة الانتخابات الى ثورة كبرى قد تطيح بالمجموعة الحالية التي تدير الاتحاد بقيادة رئيسها معتصم جعفر، وحظي شداد بمساندة واضحة خلال ايام قلائل من قبل الناخبين بطريقة تهدد عرش جعفر،
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*تشكر جارح مهموم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب جارح مهموم على المساهمات الرائعة
متعك الله بالصحة والعافية ياحبيب

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور الرائع جارح مهموم على المجهود الكبير
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جارح مهموم
					

تعادل المريخ بهدف لكل في المباراة التي جمعته بالنسور في بطولة الدوري الرديف حيث تقدم النسور بالهدف الاول وعادل للمريخ عطا ليرتفع الفريقان بنقاطهما الى 4 نقاط في صدارة الدوري .




تصحيح للمعلومة المريخ أحرز الهدف الأول عن طريق مهاجمه الخطير يوحنا وعادل  النسور فى الدقيقة الأخيرة من ركلة حرة مباشرة لمخالفة من خيال حكم  المبارة وإنتهت المباراة بالتعادل الإجابى بهدف لكل فريق ويلتقى المريخ فى المبراة القادمة بالأهلى على ملعب دار الرياضة بأمدرمان يوم الإثنين القادم وللعلم فى نفس هذا اليوم الفريق الأول يلعب فى كأس السودان مع فريق الإتحاد مدنى 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻻﻭﻟﻴﻔﻴﻪ .. ﻭﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ
ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﺗﻄﺮﺡ ﻣﺮﺷﺤﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺎﻕ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﻲ ﻭﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻛﺮﺩﻓﺎﻥ ﺗﻨﺴﻒ ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ
ﺍﻭﻟﻴﻔﻴﻪ : ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺪ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻋﻲ
ﺍﺷﺎﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻭﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ .. ﺍﻟﺠﻴﻠﻲ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺨﻴﺮ : ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻌﺐ ﺩﻭﺭﺍ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻳﻔﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ
ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﺤﺴﻢ ﺍﻣﺮﻩ ﻭﻳﻘﺮﺭ ﺩﻋﻢ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻓﻄﺎﺭ ﺣﻀﺮﺗﻪ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﺋﺔ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺔ .. ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﺗﺴﻤﻲ ﻣﺮﺷﺤﻴﻬﺎ ﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ
ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻳﺒﺮﺉ ﺳﺎﺣﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻄﺄ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻱ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺯﺍﻣﺒﻴﺎ
اتحادات كردفان الكبرى تحرج مجموعة معتصم
على لسان امينها العام .. تجمع اتحادات الشمال والشرق تبصم بالعشرة لشداد
ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺻﺔ ﻳﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻧﺴﺤﺎﺑﻪ ﻣﻦ بطولة ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺮﻯ
الهلال يتدرب بقوة والاصثابة تحرم محمد احمد من اكمال المران
مدرب الهلال يقطع باستحالة الجمع بين المشاركة في الكاس  وبطولة النيل
مسح الصورة المهزوزة في جولة الذهاب .. اوليفيه يقدم نفسه بشكل جديد ويهز شباك الخرطوم بهدف جميل
الحضري ينافس اكرم في صناعة الاهداف
سليماني يستقبل زوجته بهدف استثنائي
بعد ان ظهر بشكل ضعيف في الشوط الاول .. غاندي بدا يكشف عن ملامح نجم متميز في الحصة الثانية
تاجيل الحسم للنهائي للجولة الاخيرة في دوري الرديف .. النسور يفرض التعادل على المريخ .. والخرطوم يكسب الاهلي
ياسر حداثة : الفرصة امامنا موجودة من اجل التاهل على حساب المريخ الى دور الاربعة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم



المريخ يعود للتدريبات .. وشداد يعلن قائمته الانتخابية
رديف الزعيم يتعادل مع النسور .. والحضري يشارك في تابين الخليوي بجدة اليوم
القطاع الثقافي يكرم السلاطين بدار النادي .. المستشار القانوني للمريخ : وارد اضطرتنا اللجوء لفتح بلاغ جنائي
شهدت تحكيما سيئا .. مباراة رديف المريخ والنسور حبايب
المريخ يعود للتدريبات اليوم
كتلة الغرب تجتمع اليوم لتحديد موقفها الانتخابي
للمشاركة في تابين الخليوي .. الحضري يشارك في مباراة الاتحاد والاهلي
القطاع الثقافي يكرم مريخ الفاشر اليوم
بسبب انكار الشركة .. المستشار القانوني للمريخ : وارد اضطرتنا اللجوء لفتح بلاغ جنائي
معتصم جعفر : ماحدث في قضية مساوي ليس بالاحدث الهائل
بمشاركة اندية من اثيوبيا ومصر والسودان .. مؤتمر صحفي حول بطولة النيل الكبرى
في  مباراة قوية .. رديف المريخ يتعادل مع رديف النسور بهدف لكل .. الحكم يرفض  احتساب هدف صحيح للاحمر وينال سخط الجماهير .. حسين علي يفوز بنجومية  المباراة واصابة ابراهومة تربك حسابات الجهاز  الفني
الدحيش : قدمنا مباراة كبيرة والغيابات اثرت على المستوى الفني
اجماع  على احقية الاحمر بالتاهل .. ابو عبيدة سليمان : الحال كان سيختلف لو  واجهنا اي فريق اخر خلاف المريخ .. والاهداف سببها الاخطاء الدفاعية
سانتو : الفرقة الحمراء قدمت مردودا جيدا والفريق لم يعان من غياب سداسي المنتخب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄ صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

 • للتزامن موعدها مع بطولة النيل الكبرى : تأجيل مرتقب لمباراتي الهلال والنسور بكأس السودان
 • المقاصة المصري ينفي اعتذاره ويؤكد وصوله للمشاركة في بطولة النيل الكبرى
 • البروف شداد يعلن اسماء الضباط الاربعة لمجموعته الانتخابية
 • الدكتور معتصم جعفر يحمل الكاف مسئولية خسارة السودان لنقاط زامبيا
 • إتحاد الخرطوم يقرر في ساعة متأخرة من ليلة أمس مساندة معتصم جعفر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـمـشـاهــــــد :

 • يعلن رسميا بالاثنين : محمد المرضي التجاني رئيس الهلال الجديد
 • خبر الغد: رفض إستئناف مجلس الهلال ولجنة تسيير للنادي
 • مفارقة عجيبة : الهلال يخوض ثلاث مباريات مساء يوم 27 يوليو
 • صلاح آدم : المشاركة في كأس السودان وبطولة الخرطوم مستحيلة
 • مجموعة شداد تقدم ضباطها رسميا .. مفاجآت في الخرطوم ومدني وكردفان
 • شداد للرئاسة والجابري نائبا وقريش سكرتيرا وزكريا شمس الدين أمينا للمال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄> صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

 • الهلال يعلن الطوارئ لبطولة النيل : إكتمال الجاهزية لمواجهة المقاصة المصرية
 • شداد يعلن قائمته وسط حضور مهيب .. يشدد على المؤسسية والشفافية المالية
 • (عالم النجوم) تكشف الغرائب : مفارقات في ميزانية الإتحاد العام
 • (4) مليارات مديونية عطا المنان .. (21) حسابا جاريا بالبنوك .. ملاحظات خطيرة للمراجع العام

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> صـحـيـفــــة الــشــبــكـــــــــــة :

 • دكتور كمال شداد يعلن قائمته 
 • شداد للرئاسة والجابري نائبا وقريش سكرتيرا وزكريا شمس الدين أمينا للمال
 • البن الاثيوبي يصل الخرطوم للمشاركة في دورة النيل الكبرى لأندية كرة القدم
 • سكرتير الخرطوم الوطني: مصر المقاصة لم يبلغنا بإنسحابه من بطولة النيل
 • مدرب الهلال يؤكد إستحالة المشاركة في كأس السودان وبطولة النيل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـمــــوج الازرق :

 • مفاجأة كبرى: طه علي البشير يوافق على رئاسة نادي الهلال
 • دكتور شداد يعلن عن قائمته وعودة زكريا شمس الدين في أمانة المال
 • ظهور باهت لرئيس الإتحاد العام في التلفزيون ومبررات ضعيفة لقضية مساوي قيت
 • معصتم جعفر: إنجازاتنا تتحدث عنا وترشيحي ضد شداد تحكمه أشياء كثيرة
 • دكتور أشرف يوضح ملابسات قضيته مع وزير الشباب وقصة رفضه لرئاسة لجنة التسيير

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

 • اشتعال انتخابات الاتحاد : الصراع يشتد بين معتصم و شدادا
 • مدرب الهلال يحتج .. تراوري يصل .. اصابة طفيفة للدكتور
 • الهلال يكثف من تحضيرات للنيل .. وسكرتير الخرطوم يؤكد وصول المقاصة غدا
 • رئيس الاتحاد العام: الفيفا لا يعترف بالمفوضية ومجلس البرير شرعي بامر الجمعية العمومية
 • مجموعة البروف كمال شدّاد تعلن قائمتها المرشحة لقيادة اتحاد الكرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كرات عكسية
محمد كامل سعيد
معتصم يعاني (الحر) تحت أزيز المكيف..!!

* عرف نجم الخرطوم الصاعد الواعد اسماعيل صديق بالأدب الجم والروح الرياضية العالية منذ ظهوره الأول في الممتاز مع فريق الموردة.. وتواصل مشوار اللاعب الخلوق المؤدب حتى حجز لنفسه مكاناً في المنتخب الوطني الأول..!!

* المسرحية سيئة الاخراج التي حدثت من مشطوب الهلال ورفيقه الباشا خلال مباراة المريخ والخرطوم الوطني في ذهاب الدور ثمن النهائي بمسابقة كأس السودان وادت لطرد اسماعيل المؤدب تستحق الوقوف عندها..!!

* اسماعيل المسالم وقع فريسة لمؤامرة بائسة كان المشطوب هو بطلها الأول بالتعاون مع الباشا.. والقصة وتفاصيلها القبيحة رواها المسالم اسماعيل لعدد من المواقع..!!

* الرواية تؤكد ان المشطوب هو الذي اعتدى على اسماعيل واعتذر له وبعدما قام اسماعيل ونهض مبعداً أقدام هيثم من على بطنه يتفاجأ بقيام المشطوب بتمثيلة اوحت للحكم وكأن اسماعيل هو الذي اعتدى على هيثم..!!

* الحركة دي من راسك والا من كراسك يـ(مولانا) يا بتاع الصيام والصلاة..؟!!.. خلاص يعني الشغلانة وصلت بيك الى هذا الحد.. التمثيل في المباريات المحلية وامام أكثر اللاعبين أدباً واخلاقاً..!!

* طيب يا كابتن.. المريخ فاز على الموردة وعبر الى الدور ربع النهائي.. قول النهائي وفاز بالكأس.. يعني ايه يا مشطوب يا عديم الحيلة..؟!!

* هل يا ترى ان هذه التميثيلة هي عصارة خبرة استمرت لأكثر من (17) عاماً في الملاعب..؟!! والله اثبت انك في قمة البؤس والتواضع والتراجع للأسف..!!

* التحية للنجم الحقيقي اسماعيل صديق الذي عرفه جمهور الكرة بأدبه الجم ولعبه النظيف البعيد كل البعد عن التمثيل والتحايل.. وهاردلك ولا يهمك يا سمعة..!!

معتصم والحر تحت أزيز المكيف

* تابعت ما قاله رئيس اتحاد الكرة معتصم جعفر لبرنامج عالم الرياضة التلفزيوني أمس وضحكت من الدعاية التي قدمها الرجل لنفسه والتي اعتمد فيها على معسكر المنتخب في السعودية وصعود الصقور الى نهائيات الأمم..!!

* في دفاعه عن فضيحة مساوي اشفقت على الرجل الذي فشل في اثبات ان قادة الاتحاد الاثيوبي او الجهاز التنفيذي للمنتخب لم يستقيلوا بعد فضيحة اشراك لاعب موقوف..!!

* نسي الرجل او تناسي السقوط المستمر للمنتخبات الوطنية في كل المراحل السنية بداية من الناشئين ومروراً بالشباب والاولمبي والمنتخب الأول في كل التصفيات..!!

* هذا بخلاف السقوط الجماعي للاندية السودانية في المسابقات الافريقية والفشل في ايجاد مصادر للدخل.. والحالة التي يرثى لها التي تعيشها اندية الممتاز التي شكت لطوب الارض من غياب التمويل..!!

* تخريمة أولى: عشنا وشفنا رئيس الاتحاد يسوق لإتحاده بالمعسكر الخارجي للمنتخب في السعودية والمباراة الودية امام تونس وأهداف كاريكا وبشة في النهائيات..!!

* تخريمة ثانية: معتصم جعفر لا يكذب ولكنه ظل طوال الحلقة يتجمل و(يتهبب) ويعاني من (السخانة والحر) مع العلم ان الحلقة قدمت تحت أزيز المكيف..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب رديف المريخ الدحيش: هزمنا الظروف وحققنا نقطة غالية



اكد  عصام الدحيش مدرب الفريق الرديف بان لاعبي المريخ قدموا مباراة كبيرة امام  النسور وان نتيجة التعادل ظالمه للمريخ الذى كان يستحق الفوز ولاشي غير  ذلك , واكد الدحيش بانه لايريد ان يعلق فقدان نقطتين لظروف التحكيم فى  المباراة ولكن الجميع شاهد ما حدث , واشار الى الفريق فقد مجهود الثنائي  حسن سليما للايقاف وابراهيم محجوب الذى اصيب فى الشوط الاول للمباراة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المالي تراوري يفجر الاوضاع ويرفض التقسيط ويمنح الهلال 24 ساعة

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خاص 
رفض نجم الهلال محمد ترواري التقسيط وطالب ناديه بدفع متبقي العقد كاش رافضا رجاءات القطاع الرياضية بعد محاولات قادها ابن النادي بركات شلكاوي وامهل اللاعب ناديه 24 ساعة فقط قبل اتخاذه لخطوة قد تنسف العلاقة بينه والنادي بعد حصول اللاعب على عرضين احدهما من نادي تونسي والاخر من ليبي وكان اللاعب قد طالب بدفع متاخرات مرتباته لاربعة اشهر غير منقصة بجانب متبقي العقد

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


كرات عكسية
محمد كامل سعيد
معتصم يعاني (الحر) تحت أزيز المكيف..!!

* عرف نجم الخرطوم الصاعد الواعد اسماعيل صديق بالأدب الجم والروح الرياضية العالية منذ ظهوره الأول في الممتاز مع فريق الموردة.. وتواصل مشوار اللاعب الخلوق المؤدب حتى حجز لنفسه مكاناً في المنتخب الوطني الأول..!!

* المسرحية سيئة الاخراج التي حدثت من مشطوب الهلال ورفيقه الباشا خلال مباراة المريخ والخرطوم الوطني في ذهاب الدور ثمن النهائي بمسابقة كأس السودان وادت لطرد اسماعيل المؤدب تستحق الوقوف عندها..!!

* اسماعيل المسالم وقع فريسة لمؤامرة بائسة كان المشطوب هو بطلها الأول بالتعاون مع الباشا.. والقصة وتفاصيلها القبيحة رواها المسالم اسماعيل لعدد من المواقع..!!

* الرواية تؤكد ان المشطوب هو الذي اعتدى على اسماعيل واعتذر له وبعدما قام اسماعيل ونهض مبعداً أقدام هيثم من على بطنه يتفاجأ بقيام المشطوب بتمثيلة اوحت للحكم وكأن اسماعيل هو الذي اعتدى على هيثم..!!

* الحركة دي من راسك والا من كراسك يـ(مولانا) يا بتاع الصيام والصلاة..؟!!.. خلاص يعني الشغلانة وصلت بيك الى هذا الحد.. التمثيل في المباريات المحلية وامام أكثر اللاعبين أدباً واخلاقاً..!!

* طيب يا كابتن.. المريخ فاز على الموردة وعبر الى الدور ربع النهائي.. قول النهائي وفاز بالكأس.. يعني ايه يا مشطوب يا عديم الحيلة..؟!!

* هل يا ترى ان هذه التميثيلة هي عصارة خبرة استمرت لأكثر من (17) عاماً في الملاعب..؟!! والله اثبت انك في قمة البؤس والتواضع والتراجع للأسف..!!

* التحية للنجم الحقيقي اسماعيل صديق الذي عرفه جمهور الكرة بأدبه الجم ولعبه النظيف البعيد كل البعد عن التمثيل والتحايل.. وهاردلك ولا يهمك يا سمعة..!!

معتصم والحر تحت أزيز المكيف

* تابعت ما قاله رئيس اتحاد الكرة معتصم جعفر لبرنامج عالم الرياضة التلفزيوني أمس وضحكت من الدعاية التي قدمها الرجل لنفسه والتي اعتمد فيها على معسكر المنتخب في السعودية وصعود الصقور الى نهائيات الأمم..!!

* في دفاعه عن فضيحة مساوي اشفقت على الرجل الذي فشل في اثبات ان قادة الاتحاد الاثيوبي او الجهاز التنفيذي للمنتخب لم يستقيلوا بعد فضيحة اشراك لاعب موقوف..!!

* نسي الرجل او تناسي السقوط المستمر للمنتخبات الوطنية في كل المراحل السنية بداية من الناشئين ومروراً بالشباب والاولمبي والمنتخب الأول في كل التصفيات..!!

* هذا بخلاف السقوط الجماعي للاندية السودانية في المسابقات الافريقية والفشل في ايجاد مصادر للدخل.. والحالة التي يرثى لها التي تعيشها اندية الممتاز التي شكت لطوب الارض من غياب التمويل..!!

* تخريمة أولى: عشنا وشفنا رئيس الاتحاد يسوق لإتحاده بالمعسكر الخارجي للمنتخب في السعودية والمباراة الودية امام تونس وأهداف كاريكا وبشة في النهائيات..!!

* تخريمة ثانية: معتصم جعفر لا يكذب ولكنه ظل طوال الحلقة يتجمل و(يتهبب) ويعاني من (السخانة والحر) مع العلم ان الحلقة قدمت تحت أزيز المكيف..!!










أنا غايتو من بكرة لن أطالع صحيفة المنبر . . . مجرد رؤية عمود هذا الشخص تصيبني بالغثيان
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


كرات عكسية
محمد كامل سعيد
معتصم يعاني (الحر) تحت أزيز المكيف..!!

* عرف نجم الخرطوم الصاعد الواعد اسماعيل صديق بالأدب الجم والروح الرياضية العالية منذ ظهوره الأول في الممتاز مع فريق الموردة.. وتواصل مشوار اللاعب الخلوق المؤدب حتى حجز لنفسه مكاناً في المنتخب الوطني الأول..!!

* المسرحية سيئة الاخراج التي حدثت من مشطوب الهلال ورفيقه الباشا خلال مباراة المريخ والخرطوم الوطني في ذهاب الدور ثمن النهائي بمسابقة كأس السودان وادت لطرد اسماعيل المؤدب تستحق الوقوف عندها..!!

* اسماعيل المسالم وقع فريسة لمؤامرة بائسة كان المشطوب هو بطلها الأول بالتعاون مع الباشا.. والقصة وتفاصيلها القبيحة رواها المسالم اسماعيل لعدد من المواقع..!!

* الرواية تؤكد ان المشطوب هو الذي اعتدى على اسماعيل واعتذر له وبعدما قام اسماعيل ونهض مبعداً أقدام هيثم من على بطنه يتفاجأ بقيام المشطوب بتمثيلة اوحت للحكم وكأن اسماعيل هو الذي اعتدى على هيثم..!!

* الحركة دي من راسك والا من كراسك يـ(مولانا) يا بتاع الصيام والصلاة..؟!!.. خلاص يعني الشغلانة وصلت بيك الى هذا الحد.. التمثيل في المباريات المحلية وامام أكثر اللاعبين أدباً واخلاقاً..!!

* طيب يا كابتن.. المريخ فاز على الموردة وعبر الى الدور ربع النهائي.. قول النهائي وفاز بالكأس.. يعني ايه يا مشطوب يا عديم الحيلة..؟!!

* هل يا ترى ان هذه التميثيلة هي عصارة خبرة استمرت لأكثر من (17) عاماً في الملاعب..؟!! والله اثبت انك في قمة البؤس والتواضع والتراجع للأسف..!!

* التحية للنجم الحقيقي اسماعيل صديق الذي عرفه جمهور الكرة بأدبه الجم ولعبه النظيف البعيد كل البعد عن التمثيل والتحايل.. وهاردلك ولا يهمك يا سمعة..!!

معتصم والحر تحت أزيز المكيف

* تابعت ما قاله رئيس اتحاد الكرة معتصم جعفر لبرنامج عالم الرياضة التلفزيوني أمس وضحكت من الدعاية التي قدمها الرجل لنفسه والتي اعتمد فيها على معسكر المنتخب في السعودية وصعود الصقور الى نهائيات الأمم..!!

* في دفاعه عن فضيحة مساوي اشفقت على الرجل الذي فشل في اثبات ان قادة الاتحاد الاثيوبي او الجهاز التنفيذي للمنتخب لم يستقيلوا بعد فضيحة اشراك لاعب موقوف..!!

* نسي الرجل او تناسي السقوط المستمر للمنتخبات الوطنية في كل المراحل السنية بداية من الناشئين ومروراً بالشباب والاولمبي والمنتخب الأول في كل التصفيات..!!

* هذا بخلاف السقوط الجماعي للاندية السودانية في المسابقات الافريقية والفشل في ايجاد مصادر للدخل.. والحالة التي يرثى لها التي تعيشها اندية الممتاز التي شكت لطوب الارض من غياب التمويل..!!

* تخريمة أولى: عشنا وشفنا رئيس الاتحاد يسوق لإتحاده بالمعسكر الخارجي للمنتخب في السعودية والمباراة الودية امام تونس وأهداف كاريكا وبشة في النهائيات..!!

* تخريمة ثانية: معتصم جعفر لا يكذب ولكنه ظل طوال الحلقة يتجمل و(يتهبب) ويعاني من (السخانة والحر) مع العلم ان الحلقة قدمت تحت أزيز المكيف..!!




off point
nonsense
مقال يدل على المرض والغرض المفضوح
عيب الحديث عن كابتن السودان وأفضل من انجبت الملاعب فى تاريخها بهذا الاسلوب

انت محتاج لحقنة لارجاكتيل+2 حقنة فاليوم عشان تنوم للابد 
ونرتاح منك
ايه القرف ده
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكورين يـــ صفوه على المجهود الخرافي تسلمووو 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الف شكر يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

تشكر جارح مهموم



تسلم الحبيب الدلميت ع المرووور الجميل
                        	*

----------


## جارح مهموم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب جارح مهموم على المساهمات الرائعة
متعك الله بالصحة والعافية ياحبيب




\تسلم الحبيب كسلاوي ...
أبداعكم يزيدنا إصرارأ
                        	*

----------

